# Septal Swell Body Reduction



## mdbillingca (Jan 30, 2018)

Does anyone have any information on this in office procedure, Septal Swell Body Reduction?  I can not find a CPT code.  I really do not want to use the Unlisted code 30999. Thank you for any and all information.


----------



## freespririt0806 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Septal swell*

The nasal swell body is a fusiform structure (spindly in shape where its widest part is in the middle and narrowest ends are at the head and tail) located in the wider area of the nasal septum which is located above, or superior, to the inferior turbinates and toward the front (anterior) of the middle turbinates. It is considered to be physiologically similar to the inferior turbinate.

WAS THE COBLATOR USED ?


----------



## ybarde (Jul 10, 2022)

Patient was seated in an upright position, and topical anesthesia was achieved within the nasal passages using topical 4% lidocaine. Pieces of cotton soaked in 4% lidocaine were placed in both nasal passages, adjacent to the septal swell bodies, for several minutes. 

After several minutes, these small pieces of cotton were removed and the septal swell body on each side was injected with 0.5 cc of 1% Xylocaine with 1: 100,000 epinephrine in a submucoperiochondrial plane. 
Upon injection of the left septal swell body, the skin of the patient’s brow and forehead on the left side visibly blanched and he reported blurring of his vision in the left eye. Within minutes, the skin tone returned to normal; within 20 minutes the patient’s vision returned to normal. The small pieces of cotton soaked in topical lidocaine were replaced once again and were allowed to remain in place for several minutes. 

The Vivaer equipment was then prepared using clean technique. 

The pieces of cotton were removed. 

Using the Vivaer device, radiofrequency energy was applied to 6 non-overlapping sites on the left septal swell body. Each 18 second application raised the tissue temperature to 60° C, followed by a 12 second cooling. Immediate reduction in the swell body was noted, with no significant mucosal disruption. 

Five radiofrequency applications were performed on the right side as well. 

The patient noted immediate improvement in nasal airflow. The procedure was tolerated without any further complaints or complications.

Post-op instructions were reviewed and the patient will return in one week for re-evaluation. 

Any CPT code for this procedure?


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Jul 10, 2022)

Based on the response above, look at CPT 30801 which includes radiofrequency.


----------

